# The best embroidery machine



## Dizzy314 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is the best Embroidery machine on the market.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a Barudan and I think that is the best.
It is probably the most expensive but well worth the price.
The machine is great, training is great and tech support is fabulous.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jane,
I have the newest Barudan and I would never recommend it to anyone who doesn't have a background in embroidery. No training, the manual is horrible, and tech support has been iffy at best. I feel it's still a great machine, but not for the newbie. Thank heavens I've been embroidering for a few years. Not to mention it still uses old technology like a serial port for communications instead of a usb port. The best machine is the one where you will get the best support from the company. Best training, service, etc. That will vary by location. All of the big four are great machines and each has it's own plusses and minuses.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> I have the newest Barudan and I would never recommend it to anyone who doesn't have a background in embroidery. No training, the manual is horrible, and tech support has been iffy at best.


Wow, that doesn't sound like Barudan at all. I've had my machine for 4 years now and still have great support and, since I bought the new business package, can go back for training anytime I need it. Tech support has always been fabulous with return phone calls in a short period of time. The manual doesn't surprise me. I've never seen a machine manual that was worth opening. I'm sorry you are having this experience with Barudan.


----------



## Dizzy314 (Oct 22, 2008)

but on a small scale whats better because i'm not trying to spending over 6000 right now.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You should be able to pick up a used compact 6-15 color machine for around $6K.


----------



## xy51ting (Dec 1, 2008)

We think the Tajima is good, too.
In china, the famous emboridery machine is Tajima and Barudan.

Daivd


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Tajima Neo is rock solid for beginner. Programs to digitize is another story.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with lizziemaxine , the Barudan is a really good machine. I am in Germany and the support/training here is first class. But I would agree with imeccentric if the support is not there then NO machine is easy to use. 
Strange though that our Chinese friend on here recommended Japanese machines. Maybe a note of warning there. 
If you want advice. Look for the machine that has the best support/training for your area. Ask the supplier for other people who have bought from them. Speak to these people. Make sure the supplier is telling the truth. Suppliers are desperate right now so will say anything to sell.
With no help you might as well leave the machine in its box. 
The other thing you need to look at is the software. Be careful one machine(made in the US), when you buy a used one , you will have to pay to re-regester the operating software to get it to work. 
Digitising software is another thing. 
Just my 2cents worth. Good luck 
Earl


----------



## HM CAPS (Aug 20, 2008)

We have Tajima and Barudan machines here, Barudan being the more expensive of the two; we have had great experiences with both brands, great tech support from both as well, although it did take the Tajima guy a bit longer to troubleshoot. We do mostly caps, but also do all types of flats, both brands do great in both catagories. 
I am in sales so I have never had formal training other than word of mouth, but I have had to run my own samples every now and then, and for me the Tajima machine is eaiser to operate.

David

David


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

<==Barudan girl...tech support, training for 4 days, always returns my questions quickly, nothing but the best experience for us *shrug*

For under 6K? Maybe a Tajima (another great brand) Neo or a Brother PR600.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

You can get a refurbished melco amaya for cheap money.


----------

